# χακένιος: ένα επίθετο με μακρινά ταξίδια



## Earion (Nov 21, 2014)

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γίνεται συζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία για το χρώμα χακί (δείτε εδώ).

Το χακί, και σχεδόν όλα τα χρώματα που τελειώνουν σε —ί (γκρι, μαβί, θαλασσί κττ.) είναι επίθετα. Λέμε το _θαλασσί_ πουκάμισο (παιδί απ’ την Ανάβυσσο), Ο κύριος με τα _γκρι_, το _χακί_ παντελόνι. Μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν έτσι από μόνα τους.

Παράλληλα όμως για μερικά τέτοια επίθετα χρησιμοποιούμε κι έναν άλλο τύπο με την επέκταση —_ένιος_ (χρυσαφί > χρυσαφένιος, πορτοκαλί > πορτοκαλένιος, ροδακινί > ροδακινένιος, τριανταφυλλί > τριανταφυλλένιος).

Αναρωτήθηκα αν έγινε κάτι ανάλογο με το χακί, και γκουγκλίζοντας βρήκα πρόσφατες χρήσεις:

Θυμάμαι, πέρασα ένα βράδυ από το χωριό του με το τρένο, πηγαίνοντας για Διδυμότειχο, «νέος», *χακένιος *και ψαρωμένος. (2012)

ξεχνούσαν το βάρος της πειθαρχίας, του καψονιού και τη *χακένια *στολή (2010)
(Χρίστος Τσιγκούλης, «Στέκια ξενιτεμένων», σ. 14)

... αλλά και παλιότερες

προύντζινα κουμπιά στα *χακένια *αμπέχονα (Καζαντζάκης, _Αδερφοφάδες_)

να τυλίγω το κεφάλι μου με την *χακένια *κουκούλα του θείου, που την είχε φέρει απ’ το μέτωπο (Κοτζιούλας, «Τ’ όνομά μας τυπωμένο»)

έναν στρατιώτη Tούρκο, όπως φαινόταν από τα *χακένια *του ρούχα και το φεσάκι του.
*Mια ιστορία απ’ την απελευθέρωση της Xίου*

Τυχαία έπεσα και σε παλαιότερες αναφορές. Οι δύο πρώτες έρχονται από τις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα, όταν η λέξη μόλις είχε κάνει την είσοδό της στο λεξιλόγιο της νέας ελληνικής (το 1908 είχε καθιερωθεί στολή εκστρατείας χρώματος χακί στον ελληνικό στρατό).

Η εφημερίδα _Εμπρός_ (24 Ιουλίου 1913) περιγράφει την παρέλαση των λαφύρων του ελληνοβουλγαρικού πολέμου διαμέσου της Λεωφόρου Κηφισίας (έτσι λεγόταν τότε και το τμήμα της που σήμερα ονομάζεται Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας) μέχρι την Πλατεία Συντάγματος







Εννοεί φεσάκια σαν αυτό:







_Μάλλινο χακένιο καλπάκι στρατιώτη, υποδείγματος 1909_. Από εδώ.

Κι άλλη μια περιγραφή, από την απελευθέρωση της Καβάλας από τους Βουλγάρους το ίδιο καλοκαίρι:

Δυο βάρκες ήσαν πραγματικώς πίσω στη θάλασσα της πρύμνης και καθώς εταράζοντο από την κουφοκυματιά και απομακρύνοντο από τα θωρακισμένα πλευρά του θωρηκτού, έδιναν αρκετό τόξο αποκλίσεως, ώστε η χορδή του να εφάπτεται του ματιού μας και κύπτουσα στο κύτος και στους πάγκους να μας δείχνη δυο βάρκες γεμάτες από γερούς άνδρες ναυτικούς, μεταξύ των οποίων και ένας μελαψός φορών χακένιο φέσι.

Κώστας Φαλτάιτς, «Η αυθεντικωτέρα περιγραφή της καταλήψεως της Καβάλλας, γραμμένη από ναύτην του θωρηκτού “Αβέρωφ”». (_Ακρόπολις_, 5 Ιουλίου 1913)

Αλλά μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση μου έκανε η παρουσία της λέξης στους στίχους δύο πασίγνωστων τραγουδιών που κακώς δεν τους είχα προσέξει ώς τώρα.

Προέρχονται και τα δύο από μία θεατρική παράσταση που ανεβάστηκε στην Αθήνα το 1962. Είναι από το έργο του Ιρλανδού Μπρένταν Μπήαν (Brendan Behan) «Ένας όμηρος». Η μετάφραση ήταν του Βασίλη Ρώτα και τη μουσική των τραγουδιών έγραψε, ως γνωστόν, ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης. Όλα τα τραγούδια γνώρισαν αμέσως μεγάλη επιτυχία και είναι από εκείνα για τα οποία όχι καταχρηστικά μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το χαρακτηρισμό «αθάνατα». Αυτό που ξεχώρισε πάνω απ’ όλα ήταν το «Γελαστό παιδί», που επειδή συνέπεσε με τη δολοφονία του Λαμπράκη (τον επόμενο Μάιο του 1963) όλος ο κόσμος νόμιζε («καταλάβαινε») ότι υπονοούσε αυτόν, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα εννοούσε το ηγετικό στέλεχος του ΙΡΑ Μάικλ Κόλλινς).

Απ’ ό,τι διαβάζω (δεν έχω δει το έργο), η υπόθεση διαδραματίζεται στην Ιρλανδία, όπου ο ΙΡΑ συλλαμβάνει και κρατάει όμηρο έναν Εγγλέζο στρατιώτη (εξού και ο όμηρος) για να τον ανταλλάξει με κάποιον δικό του μαχητή τον οποίο οι Εγγλέζοι ετοιμάζονται να οδηγήσουν στην κρεμάλα [αυτό το στοιχείο μου θύμισε έντονα μια παλιά ταινία, το Παιχνίδι των λυγμών, και νομίζω τον ίδιο κεντρικό άξονα είχε ένα έργο του Αλέξη Πάρνη _Το νησί της Αφροδίτης_, όπου η ταυτόσημη υπόθεση μεταφέρεται στην Κύπρο]. Ο Μπήαν ενδιαφέρεται να παρουσιάσει τη σύγχρονή του Ιρλανδία να συνταράσσεται πολιτικά και ηθικά από τον αγώνα εναντίον της βρετανικής καταπίεσης, αλλά και από τις ποικίλες αποχρώσεις του εθνικισμού που βαραίνουν τη συλλογική της ψυχή. Φέρνει σε αντιπαράθεση την πολιτική αναγκαιότητα με την πρωτογενή αθωότητα των ανθρώπων που την υφίστανται, χρησιμοποιεί «μπρεχτικές» τεχνικές, περνώντας ακαριαία από την κωμωδία στο σοβαρό δράμα, και παρεμβάλλοντας στο λόγο τραγούδια, κυρίως από λαϊκές μπαλάντες της εποχής του απελευθερωτικού αγώνα.

Για να μην επαναλαμβάνω, σας παραπέμπω σε δύο πολύ κατατοπιστικά κείμενα για την παράσταση και τον αντίκτυπό της στην Ελλάδα:

Δημήτρης Γκιώνης. «Ένας Όμηρος» με πολλούς αποδέκτες: ο αγώνας των Ιρλανδών, η δολοφονία του Λαμπράκη, η εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου (_Ελευθεροτυπία _12 Νοεμβρίου 2011).

Γιώργος Β. Ριτζούλης, «Michael Collins, το «Γελαστό Παιδί» από την Ιρλανδία: Brendan Behan, Βασίλης Ρώτας, Μίκης Θεοδωράκης …»

Αλλά ας δούμε τα τραγούδια όπου εμφανίζεται η λέξη «χακένιος».

*1α. Ήταν δεκαοχτώ Νοέμβρη*






Ήταν 18 Νοέμβρη / πέρα στο Μακρούν μπροστά
φτάσαν *ταχτικοί χακένιοι* / με τα μεταγωγικά
Τα παιδιά τους καρτερούσαν / του στρατού του λαϊκού
και με τις χειροβομβίδες / τους εκάναν τ’ αλατιού

Στις εκτελέσεις των τραγουδιών το τετράστιχο προηγείται σαν εισαγωγή πριν από το «Γελαστό παιδί», στο έργο όμως τραγουδιούνται σε άλλο σημείο το καθένα. Οι στίχοι βεβαίως δεν είναι του Μπήαν, είναι λαϊκή μπαλάντα ανωνύμου.

Ως προς τα ιστορικά γεγονότα, δεν ήταν 18 Νοέμβρη, ήταν 28 Νοέμβρη του 1920, όταν μια μηχανοκίνητη φάλαγγα από στρατιώτες των μονάδων που αντιμετώπιζαν τη δράση των Ιρλανδών επαναστατών έπεσε σε ενέδρα του ΙΡΑ (Η ενέδρα του Κιλμάικλ). Ακούστε τον ίδιο τον Μπρένταν Μπήαν να τραγουδά τη μπαλάντα.






*On The Eighteen Day of November...*

On The Eighteen Day of November...
Just outside the town of Macroom.
The tans in their big Crossley tenders,
Came roaring along to their doom.

But the boys of the column were waiting
With hand grenades primed on the spot,
And the Irish Republican Army
Made shit of the whole mucking lot.

Οι στρατιώτες επέβαιναν σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένα (με ελαφριά θωράκιση) αυτοκίνητα, μάρκας Κρόσλεϋ (Crossley tenders) και συγκροτούσαν ταχυκίνητη φάλαγγα καταδίωξης (flying column).











«Χακένιοι ταχτικοί» είναι η απόδοση στα ελληνικά από τον Ρώτα του παρωνύμου που είχε δοθεί στο στρατιωτικό αυτό σώμα, τους *Black and Tans*. Το σώμα αυτό στρατολογήθηκε για να βοηθήσει στην κατάπνιξη του εθνικού αγώνα των Ιρλανδών (η ιδέα ήταν, —ποιανού άλλου;— του Τσώρτσιλ) και το αποτελούσαν κυρίως βετεράνοι του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, που φορούσαν στολή με χακί χιτώνιο και μαύρο παντελόνι.

*1β. Το γελαστό παιδί / My Laughing Child*

Για το «Γελαστό παιδί» δεν χρειάζεται να βάλω γιουτουμπάκι, είναι πασίγνωστο. Συγκρίνετέ το με το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο:

’Twas on an August morning, all in the morning hours,
I went to take the warming air all in the month of flowers,
And there I saw a maiden and heard her mournful cry,
Oh, what will mend my broken heart, I’ve lost my Laughing Boy.

So strong, so wide, so brave he was, I’ll mourn his loss too sore
When thinking that we’ll hear the laugh or springing step no more.
Ah, curse the time, and sad the loss my heart to crucify,
Than an Irish son, with a rebel gun, shot down my Laughing Boy.

Oh, had he died by Pearse’s side, or in the G.P.O.,
Killed by an English bullet from the rifle of the foe,
Or forcibly fed while Ashe lay dead in the dungeons of Mountjoy,
I’d have cried with pride at the way he died, my own dear Laughing Boy.

My princely love, can ageless love do more than tell to you
_Go raibh mile maith agat_, for all you tried to do,
For all you did and would have done, my enemies to destroy,
I’ll praise your name and guard your fame, my own dear Laughing Boy.

Είπα και πιο πάνω ότι το Γελαστό Παιδί δεν είναι ο Γρηγόρης Λαμπράκης, είναι ο Μάικλ Κόλλινς, κορυφαία φυσιογνωμία του ιρλανδικού απελευθερωτικού αγώνα, που τον γνωρίσαμε από την ομώνυμη ταινία. Ο Μάικλ Κόλλινς (1890-1922), παρότι στρατιωτικός αρχηγός του ΙΡΑ, εξού και θα τον περίμενε κανείς αδιάλλακτο, είχε τη γενναιότητα να προσέλθει στις διαπραγματεύσεις με τους Βρετανούς και να επωμιστεί την ευθύνη να βάλει τέλος στον πόλεμο, αποδεχόμενος έστω και περιορισμένη ανεξαρτησία. Κατηγορήθηκε από τους σκληροπυρηνικούς για προδοσία του αγώνα και μπήκε στο στόχαστρό τους. Αμέσως μετά την αποχώρηση των Εγγλέζων, η ελεύθερη Ιρλανδία βυθίστηκε σε πολυαίμακτο εμφύλιο, στον οποίο ο Κόλλινς σκοτώθηκε.

Η μπαλάντα κάνει αναφορές σε γεγονότα και πρόσωπα της εποχής, κυριότατα στη μεγάλη εξέγερση του Πάσχα του 1916, μεσούντος του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, στο Δουβλίνο. Οι επαναστάτες κλείστηκαν στο κτήριο του Κεντρικού Ταχυδρομείου (G.P.O.) με επικεφαλής τους μεταξύ άλλων τον Πάτρικ Πηρς (με σκηνές από τούτη την εξέγερση ανοίγει η ταινία _Μάικλ Κόλλινς_), ενώ ο Thomas Ashe ήταν ηγέτης του ΙΡΑ που πέθανε κάνοντας απεργία πείνας το 1917, γιατί οι Εγγλέζοι δεν του ικανοποιούσαν το αίτημα να θεωρηθεί αιχμάλωτος πολέμου και επιχειρούσαν να του δώσουν τροφή διά της βίας (γεγονότα που μας φέρνουν στο νου τη δεκαετία του 1980). Go raibh mile maith agat σημαίνει στα ιρλανδικά «Σε ευχαριστώ». Στο δεύτερο στίχο λέει: I went to take the warming air all in the month of flowers, και φανταζόμαστε ότι ο Μπήαν αποκαλεί τον Αύγουστο μήνα των λουλουδιών. Αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι ο Μπήαν έχει παρεξηγήσει κάτι ή, για να είμαι ακριβής, μεταφέρει το στίχο όπως τον άκουσε μ’ ένα μικρό λάθος: δεν είναι *month *of flowers είναι *Mouth* of Flowers, το χωριουδάκι όπου στήθηκε η ενέδρα στην οποία σκοτώθηκε ο Μάικλ Κόλλινς.

​

*2. Ποιος δε μιλά για τη Λαμπρή;*

Η πρώτη ερμηνεία ήταν από τη Ντόρα Γιαννακοπούλου (το 1962). Η Φαραντούρη το τραγούδησε αργότερα (1966) σε δίσκο.






Ποιος δε μιλά για τη Λαμπρή,
γιορτή ξανανιωμού;
Πάν’ τα παιδιά στον πόλεμο
και πάν’ του σκοτωμού.

Με θάρρος οι τρανές καρδιές
έπιασαν τα στενά,
ψηλά η σημαία ανέμιζε
η αντάρτισσα μπροστά.

Δέκα χιλιάδες φτάσανε
*χακένιοι ταxτικοί*
για να σκοτώσουν τα παιδιά,
μα μείναν εδεκεί.

Με πολυβόλα κι άρματα,
κανόνια τους σωρό,
κανένας τους δε γύρισε.
Δε φταίμε εμείς γι’ αυτό.

Ένας με δέκα, ημέρες εξ,
κρατήσαμε γερά,
και δεν περάσαν τις γραμμές,
μ' όλα τους τα πυρά.

Μας ρίξαν και φαρμακερά
αέρια και καπνούς,
μας κάψαν την πρωτεύουσα
ωσάν τους Γερμανούς.

Σκοτώσαν τους ηγέτες μας
χωρίς απολογιά τους,
γυναίκες μας, μικρά παιδιά
στα γόνατα μπροστά τους.

Τους τάφους άνοιγαν κρυφά
και θάβαν τους νεκρούς,
δεν πιάσαν ούτε σκότωσαν
αντάρτες μας πιστούς.

Ποιος δε μιλά για τη Λαμπρή
γιορτή ξανανιωμού;
Πάν’ τα παιδιά στον πόλεμο
και πάν’ του σκοτωμού.

Ακούστε το τραγουδισμένο από τον Μπρένταν Μπήαν (το τραγούδι αρχίζει από το 1:39).






*Brendan Behan- Who fears to speak of Easter week *

Who fears to speak of Easter Week,
That week of famed renown,
When the boys in green {they} went out to fight
The forces of the Crown.

With Mausers bold, and hearts of gold,
The Red Countess dressed in green,
And high above the G.P.O.
The rebel flag was seen.

Then came ten thousand khaki coats
Our rebel boys to kill.
Before they reached O’Connell Street
Of fight they got their fill.

They had machine-guns and artillery,
And cannon in galore,
But it wasn’t our fault that e’er one
Got back to England’s shore.

For six long days we held them off,
At odds of ten to one,
And through our lines they could not pass
For all {of} their heavy guns.

{And} The deadly poison gas they used,
To try to crush Sin Fein,
And burned our Irish capital
Like the Germans did Louvain.

They shot our leaders in a jail,
Without a trial, they say.
They murdered women and children
Who in their cellars lay,

And {they} dug their grave with gun and spade,
To hide them from our view,
Because they could neither kill nor catch
The rebel so bold and true.

Cause we shall love old Ireland
And shall while life remains
And we will say Godspeed the day
The rebels will rise again

Though Irish slaves and English knaves
Will {May} try us {you} to deceive
Remember those who died for you
And likewise James Connolly’s grave

Φυσικά περιγράφεται διά μακρών η πασχαλινή εξέγερση του 1916, που κράτησε έξι ολόκληρες μέρες, με μεγάλες (ως φαίνεται) υλικές ζημιές για την πόλη, σε σημείο που η λαϊκή μνήμη να τις παραβάλει με την καταστροφή της Λουβαίν από τους Γερμανούς στην εναρκτήρια φάση του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου!

Η Κόκκινη Κόμισσα που ντύθηκε στα πράσινα (το εθνικό χρώμα της Ιρλανδίας) ήταν η Κονστάνς Μάρκιεβιτς, ηρωίδα κι αυτή του αγώνα, και αρκετά ψυχωμένη απ’ ό,τι διαβάζω.

Υπόψη ότι υπάρχει και άλλη επαναστατική μπαλάντα με το ίδιο θέμα και τον ίδιο τίτλο

*WHO FEARS TO SPEAK OF EASTER WEEK?*

Who fears to speak of Easter Week?
Who dares its fate deplore?
The red gold flame of Eire's name
Confronts the world once more!
Oh! Irishmen, remember then,
And raise your heads with pride,
For great men and straight men
Have fought for you and died.

The spirit wave that came to save
The peerless Celtic soul,
From earthly stain of greed and gain
Had caught them in its roll;
Had swept them high to do or die,
To sound a trumpet call;
For true men though few men
To follow one and all.

Upon their shield a stainless field,
With virtues blazoned bright;
With Temperance and Purity
And Truth and Honour dight
So now they stand at God's Right Hand,
Who framed their dauntless clay,
Who taught them and brought them
The glory of today.

The storied page of this our age
Will save our land from shame
The ancient foe had boasted - ho!
That Irishmen were tame
They bought their souls for paltry doles,
And told the world of slaves
That lie men! shall die, men!
In Pearse and Plunkett's graves.

The brave who've gone to linger on
Beneath the tyrant's heel
We know they pray another day
With clash of clanging steel
Now from their cell their voices swell,
And loudly call on you
Then ask, men! the task, men!
That yet remains to do.

Αλλά πριν τελειώσουμε με τα τραγούδια του «Ένας όμηρος», άλλη μια μικρή παρατήρηση, μια μικρή διόρθωση, και συγχωρέστε με γιατί θέλω να μνημονεύσω το τραγουδάκι που προσωπικά μου αρέσει περισσότερο από όλα τα άλλα, το «Θα σου δώσω ένα τόπι χρυσό». Αντιγράφω τους στίχους στο πρωτότυπο, που τους τραγουδούν εναλλάξ ο όμηρος στρατιώτης και η φίλη του Τερέζα, η πόρνη:

Soldier. I will give you a golden ball,
[…..…..]To hop with the children in the hall,
Teresa. If you’ll marry, marry, marry, marry,
[…..…..]If you’ll marry me. 
Soldier. I will give you the keys of my chest,
[.….…..]And all the money that I possess,
Teresa. If you’ll marry, marry, marry, marry,
[..……..]If you’ll marry me.
Soldier. I will give you a watch and chain,
[.……...]To show the kids in Angel Lane,
Teresa. If you’ll marry, marry, marry, marry,
[….…...]If you’ll marry me.
[….…...]I will bake you a big pork pie, 
[….…...]And hide you till the cops go by,
Both. If you’ll marry, marry, marry, marry,
[……...]If you’ll marry me.
Soldier. But first I think that we should see,
[……....]If we fit each other.


(Με λίγη προσπάθεια κατάφερα να το τραγουδήσω πάνω στη μουσική του Μίκη )

Προσέξτε το στίχο And hide you till the cops go by, που στα ελληνικά γίνεται από τον Ρώτα Θα σε κρύψω ως να φύγουν οι *μάγκες*. Όχι βέβαια. Θα σε κρύψω ως να φύγουν οι *μπάτσοι* είναι το σωστό. Αναλογιστείτε όμως την εποχή και τις περιστάσεις. Υπήρχε και λογοκρισία τότε· ήταν αδύνατο να ειπωθεί αυτή η λέξη. Εμείς ας συγχωρήσουμε τον μπαρμπα-Βασίλη Ρώτα γιατί αξίζει τον έπαινο για τη συνολική στιχουργία του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Μα τι καλά! Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι το απόλαυσα με το παραπάνω — και τι μου θύμισε άλλωστε...

Χακένιος: τα λεξικά κέρδισαν μια λέξη, χρήσιμη λέξη.

Στο γιουτιουμπάκι εδώ ο Μπίαν τραγουδά διάφορα ιρλανδέζικα και στο 7:27 έχει και το _If You'll Marry Me_. Καλύτερη είναι βέβαια η Φαραντούρη.


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2014)

Τέλειο! Βγάζω το χακένιο φέσι μου και κάνω βαθιά υπόκλιση, Εαρίωνα!

Δηλώνω από τώρα ότι το άρθρο θα το κλέψω ασύστολα και μάλιστα (αν δεν έχεις αντίρρηση σ' αυτό) εντός του έτους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

Εξαίρετο, Εάριον!



Earion said:


> Το χακί, και σχεδόν όλα τα χρώματα που τελειώνουν σε —ί (γκρι, μαβί, θαλασσί κττ.) είναι επίθετα. Λέμε το _θαλασσί_ πουκάμισο (παιδί απ’ την Ανάβυσσο), Ο κύριος με τα _γκρι_, το _χακί_ παντελόνι. Μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν έτσι από μόνα τους.
> 
> Παράλληλα όμως για μερικά τέτοια επίθετα χρησιμοποιούμε κι έναν άλλο τύπο με την επέκταση —_ένιος_ (χρυσαφί > χρυσαφένιος, πορτοκαλί > πορτοκαλένιος, ροδακινί > ροδακινένιος, τριανταφυλλί > τριανταφυλλένιος



Επομένως, θα μπορούσαμε να κατατάξουμε τα επίθετα που δηλώνουν χρώμα και έχουν κατάληξη σε -ί σε δύο στήλες, αυτά που έδωσαν παράγωγο σε -ένιος (και όπου θα εντάξουμε και τον _χακένιο_) και αυτά που δεν έδωσαν, και να αναρωτηθούμε για το γιατί. (Ξέρω τι θα πείτε κάποιοι: γιατί έτσι, γλώσσα είναι.)



_Με παράγωγο σε -ένιο_
|
_Χωρίς παράγωγο σε -ένιο_

ασημί|γκρι
καφεδί|θαλασσί
πορτοκαλί|λεμονί
ροδακινί|μαβί
ρουμπινί|ουρανί
σμαραγδί|φιστικί
σοκολατί|
τριανταφυλλί|
χακί
|
χρυσαφί|
Αφού πρόσθεσα μερικά ακόμη στα γρήγορα στις δύο στήλες, παρατηρώ καταρχήν ότι (με εξαίρεση το χακί) η πρώτη στήλη περιέχει χρώματα που συνδέονται με «πολύτιμα πράγματα». Μια άλλη διάκριση δείχνει ότι στη δεύτερη στήλη έχουμε χρώματα από τη φύση και από ξένες γλώσσες (εξαίρεση πάλι το χακί). Με μια πρώτη ματιά μοιάζει σαν το «χακένιος» να έχει δημιουργηθεί «εκτός των κανόνων» -- αλλά ποιοι μπορεί να είναι αυτοί οι κανόνες; Ίσως αν προσθέσουμε και άλλα παραδείγματα να διαπιστώσουμε καλύτερα κάποιον άτυπο κανόνα σε λειτουργία.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2014)

Earion, εξαιρετικότατο και απολαυστικότατο! :clap:

Όσον αφορά δε την τάση υποχώρησης των έμφυλων κλιτών τύπων που δηλώνουν χρώματα και την ισχυροποίηση (σε βαθμό σχεδόν μονοκρατορίας) των άκλιτων τύπων σε -_ί_, τη δική μου υπόθεση την έχω διατυπώσει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9097&viewfull=1#post9097, απ' όπου και το:
«Το χρώμα που εγώ πιστεύω ότι τροφοδοτεί την εδραίωση των άκλιτων τύπων σε _-ί_ δεν είναι κάποιο από τα τόσα (για την ακρίβεια σχεδόν όσα και τα αντικείμενα του φυσικού κόσμου) επίθετα χρωμάτων που ακολουθούν την προαναφερθείσα λογική, διότι η γλώσσα (τουλάχιστον η δική μου) μπορεί άνετα να σχηματίσει κι αρσενικό σε -_ής _και θηλυκό σε -_ιά_, ακόμη και για τα πιο ακραία από αυτά: _μολυβής_, _ανθρακής_, _ποντικής_. Εκεί όμως που είναι εντελώς αδύνατος ο σχηματισμός τριγενούς και τρικατάληκτου τύπου είναι σε ένα χρώμα που προέρχεται από εντελώς διαφορετική πορεία: στο _γκρι_. Ένα χρώμα το οποίο, ενώ έχει ενταχθεί παραγωγικά σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από τις περισσότερες άλλες ξενόφερτες ονομασίες χρωμάτων (_γκριζάρω_, _γκριζομάλλης_, _γκριζάκι_, _γκριζούλης_, _γκριζωπός_) και διαθέτει ένα άριστα προσαρμοσμένο επίθετο (_γκρίζος_, -_α_, -_ο_), εντούτοις παραμένει αγέρωχα άκλιτο ως χρώμα (βγάζει κι ένα _γκρι σουρί_ για τους σκληροπυρηνικούς) και είναι εντελώς αδύνατο να πεις *_γκρης _(ντου γιου λάικ μαμουζέλ δι ~). Εκεί ακριβώς είναι που το δικό μου αισθητήριο με οδηγεί να υποψιάζομαι ότι το _γκρι _άσκησε και ασκεί ακατανίκητη έλξη στο να δημιουργούνται και να υπερισχύουν άκλιτα επίθετα σε -_ί_ για τα χρώματα.
Για να είναι πλήρης η αναφορά, ας προσθέσουμε τα αντίστοιχα λήμματα από τους παλιούς (οι οποίοι, θυμίζω και πάλι, δεν λημματογραφούν _μαβί/-ύ_, _λεμονί/-ύ_, _φιστικί/-ύ_ ως άκλιτα, αλλά μόνον τους αντίστοιχους τριγενείς και τρικατάληκτους τύπους):
**γκρι* άκλ. Δ το φαιόν χρώμα 2 εν χρ. ως επίθ., ο φαιός (Δημητράκος)
**γκρίζος, -α, -ο* και γρίζος τεφρός, φαιός, σταχτύς: «γκρίζο φόρεμα», «γκρίζα μαλλιά». Λέγεται και *γκρι* [άκλιτ.]: «ένα γκρι καπέλλο» (Πρωίας)»​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

Πρόσθεσα λεμονί και φιστικί στα φυσικής προέλευσης χωρίς παράγωγα της δεξιάς στήλης στο #4. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πρόσθεσα λεμονί και φιστικί στα φυσικής προέλευσης χωρίς παράγωγα της δεξιάς στήλης στο #4. :)


Και γιατί τότε σνομπάρεις τα _μολυβί _(υπάρχει _μολυβένιος _με μη-χρωματική σημασία), _ανθρακί _και _ποντικί _απ' την ανάρτησή μου;

Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα: βυσσινί, λαδί, μουσταρδί, κεραμιδί, κοραλί, λαχανί, λουλακί, μελί, κανελί, μενεξεδί/μενεξελί, κεχριμπαρί, ζαχαρί, κροκί, κοκαλί, ψαρί, κερασί, βερικοκί, καναρινί, δαμασκηνί, φουντουκί, μελιτζανί, μπλαβί, φιλντισί, παπαρουνί, μελανί, φραουλί, ροδί, κρεμεζί, μπεζί, καφετί (έχεις το _-δί_), σκατί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

Δεν πήγα στην ανάρτηση :blush: και θα τα προσθέσω σε δεύτερο χρόνο...

Το καφετί/καφεδί έχει ενδιαφέρον. Δεν βρίσκω καφετένιος ενώ υπάρχουν καφεδένιοι.

Και χμ... βλέπω μερικά «πολύτιμα»: φιλντισένιο, κεχριμπαρένιο. Και το μολυβένιο (του μολυβιού, πολύτιμο πρέπει να ήταν κάποτε). Έχεις και κερασένια, όμως. Απόλυτος κανόνας δεν θα υπάρχει, μάλλον (και αν υπάρχει, θα είναι σκατένιος).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το καφετί/καφεδί έχει ενδιαφέρον. Δεν βρίσκω καφετένιος ενώ υπάρχουν καφεδένιοι.


Όπως και το ζεύγος του μενεξέ: υπάρχει δημοφιλέστατο _μενεξεδένιος _αλλά σχεδόν καθόλου _μενεξελένιος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

Το ροζακί του καταλόγου σου μήπως είναι λάθος; Ροζάκι λέμε το χρώμα, ροζακί το σταφύλι, όχι; Ή υπάρχει και ως χρώμα του συγκεκριμένου σταφυλιού;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ροζακί του καταλόγου σου μήπως είναι λάθος; Ροζάκι λέμε το χρώμα, ροζακί το σταφύλι, όχι; Ή υπάρχει και ως χρώμα του συγκεκριμένου σταφυλιού;


Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το λέμε για χρώμα, πάω να το σβήσω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Μην κάνεις λίστα χρωμάτων αν δεν βάλεις και (στήλη με) τα επίθετα σε -ής (_μαβής, καφετής, μελανής_ κλπ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

Εννοείς ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν το παράγωγο ή μη παράγωγο σε _-ένιος_ προέρχεται από το επίθετο σε _-ής_ ή το επίθετο σε _-ί_; Χμμμ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

...
Εαρίωνα, ξέρεις κι άλλο στίχο με «χακένιο», παρότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι εννοεί το χρώμα:

χακένιο παντελόνι και πατούμενα μαύρα γυαλισμένα

Όποιος βρει από ποιον αμερικάνικο στίχο είναι μεταφρασμένο αυτό, έχει κέρασμα από μένα.

Ναι, ξέρω, αλλά μου 'ρθε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> Αλλά πριν τελειώσουμε με τα τραγούδια του «Ένας όμηρος», άλλη μια μικρή παρατήρηση, μια μικρή διόρθωση, και συγχωρέστε με γιατί θέλω να μνημονεύσω το τραγουδάκι που προσωπικά μου αρέσει περισσότερο από όλα τα άλλα, το «Θα σου δώσω ένα τόπι χρυσό». Αντιγράφω τους στίχους στο πρωτότυπο, που τους τραγουδούν εναλλάξ ο όμηρος στρατιώτης και η φίλη του Τερέζα, η πόρνη:
> 
> Soldier. I will give you a golden ball,
> ...



Αποκαλύπτομαι κι ευχαριστώ, Εαρίωνα! 

Τέτοια χάρη όμως δε βγαίνει μ' ένα σκέτο ευχαριστώ, θέλει αντίχαρη —κι απ' τη μουσική, πράμα άλλο χάρη δεν έχει πιο μεγάλη— γι' αυτό αντιγράφω από ένα ιστολόγιο αφιερωμένο στον Κώστα Παπαδόπουλο μερικά σχετικά που κατά σύμπτωση δημοσιεύτηκαν πριν από τρία χρόνια, στις 21-11-2011:

Θα σου δώσω ένα τόπι χρυσό (Ένας όμηρος, 1966)






Ποίηση: Μπρένταν Μπίαν / Απόδοση στα Ελληνικά: Βασίλης Ρώτας
Σύνθεση, ενορχήστρωση & διεύθυνση ορχήστρας: Μίκης Θεοδωράκης
Μπουζούκι: Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος & Λάκης Καρνέζης / Πιάνο: Γιάννης Διδίλης 
Μπάσο: Βαγγέλης Παπαγγελίδης / Κρουστά: Εύανδρος (Παπαδόπουλος)
Ερμηνεία: Μαρία Φαραντούρη

Θα σου δώσω ένα τόπι χρυσό
να το παίζεις στο χολ με παιδιά
αν με πάρεις, με πάρεις, με πάρεις
να ’μαι ταίρι σου πια.

Θα σου δώσω τα κλειδιά της καρδιάς μου
και τα χρήματα όσα κι αν έχω,
αν με πάρεις, με πάρεις, με πάρεις
να ’μαι ταίρι σου πια.

Θα σου πάρω ρολόι με καδένα
να το δείχνεις κρυφά στα παιδιά,
αν με πάρεις, με πάρεις, με πάρεις
να ’μαι ταίρι σου πια.

Θα σου δώσω χρυσάφι, χρυσάφι
να γιομίζεις τις χούφτες φλουριά,
αν με πάρεις, με πάρεις, με πάρεις
ταίρι να ’μαστε πια.

Θα σου φτιάξω μια πίτα με κρέας,
θα σε κρύψω ως να φύγουν οι μάγκες,
αν με πάρεις, με πάρεις, με πάρεις
ταίρι να ’μαστε πια.

Όμως πρώτα να δούμε αν ταιριάζουμε,
αν ταιριάζουμε οι δυο μας σωστά.


Το θεατρικό έργο *Ένας όμηρος* παρουσιάστηκε στην Αθήνα το χειμώνα του 1962 και αμέσως μετά κυκλοφόρησαν τέσσερα τραγούδια με τη Ντόρα Γιαννακοπούλου. Όταν λίγο αργότερα θέλησαν να κυκλοφορήσουν ολόκληρο τον κύκλο των τραγουδιών, σκόνταψαν στη λογοκρισία, η οποία απέρριψε τον στίχο _…Από τους μπάσταρδους τους ξένους…_ για ευνόητους λόγους. Η εταιρεία πρότεινε στο συνθέτη να τον παραλείψουν, όμως ο Θεοδωράκης δεν το δέχτηκε. Έτσι αποφάσισε να κυκλοφορήσει το έργο έξω από το κανάλι της δισκογραφίας που ελεγχόταν από τη λογοκρισία, ώστε να γίνει γνωστό στο ευρύτερο κοινό. Αποτέλεσμα υπήρξε η [παρούσα] φωνοληψία που έγινε με μοναδικό ερμηνευτή τον συνθέτη (φωνή-πιάνο) και που κυκλοφόρησε μέσω της εφημερίδας *Αυγή*. Εκεί ο καθένας μπορούσε να αφήσει μια άδεια μαγνητοταινία και να πάρει μια γραμμένη.

Αργότερα ο Αλέκος Πατσιφάς της εταιρείας Lyra κατόρθωσε να πάρει την έγκριση της λογοκρισίας και έτσι ηχογραφήθηκε ο πρώτος δίσκος με πλήρη ορχήστρα και ερμηνευτή τον ίδιο τον συνθέτη. Ακολούθησε το 1966 ο δίσκος με τη Μαρία Φαραντούρη, ο οποίος λόγω της Δικτατορίας έμελλε να κυκλοφορήσει 7 χρόνια αργότερα.
[...]

Έργο που -σύμφωνα με το μεταφραστή του στα ελληνικά Βασίλη Ρώτα- παρουσιάζει το μαχητικό προοδευτικό πνεύμα, καθώς μπερδεύεται μέσα στα εγκατεστημένα δίχτυα της αντίδρασης και θυσιάζεται και στιγματίζει την εθνικιστική παραφροσύνη και τον θρησκευτικό φανατισμό που απαιτούν στο βωμό τους ένα αθώο θύμα. Ο όμηρος ζει, ερωτεύεται και πεθαίνει σ’ ένα χώρο όπου συνυπάρχουν βωμολοχίες, υπόκωφοι ύμνοι, άγρια γέλια και απελπισία. Μεγαλοψυχία και συμπόνια έχουν θέση μόνο στα μέλη ενός περιπλανώμενου music hall, που αναμιγνύονται στη δράση… Οι μπρεχτικές επιδράσεις είναι φανερές στη δομή του έργου, στη δράση του, ακόμα και στις προσφωνήσεις του προς το κοινό, τις οποίες χρησιμοποιεί ο συγγραφέας…

Το έργο πρωτοπαίχτηκε στην Ελλάδα από τις 12 Απριλίου έως τις 20 Μαΐου του 1962 στο _Κυκλικό θέατρο_ του Λεωνίδα Τριβιζά. Στην παράσταση αυτή πρωταγωνιστούσαν ο Κώστας Μπάκας, ο Χρήστος Πάρλας, η Νέλλη Αγγελίδου, η Ντόρα Γιαννακοπούλου και η Τασώ Καββαδία. Εκεί πρωτακούστηκαν η μουσική και τα τραγούδια που έγραψε ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης για το έργο, παιγμένα με την κιθάρα του Δημήτρη Φάμπα. Τα σκηνικά είχε κάνει ο Γιάννης Τσαρούχης και τη σκηνοθεσία ο Λεωνίδας Τριβιζάς. Τρία χρόνια μετά με τους ίδιους συντελεστές και με διαφορετική διανομή (Τίτος Βανδής, Γιώργος Τζώρτζης, Τάνια Σαββοπούλου, Μάκης Ρευματάς, κ.ά.) ανέβηκε στο θέατρο _Μετάλλιο_…
*

Ένα βράδυ με τον Brendan Behan
*… Κάποτε, όταν ήταν φυλακισμένος, δινόταν βράδυ η πρεμιέρα του έργου του στο Λονδίνο. Ζήτησε να παρευρεθεί και η αστυνομία έδωσε την άδεια υπό τον όρο να συνοδεύεται στην αίθουσα από δύο αστυνομικούς. Έτσι παρουσιάστηκε στην πρεμιέρα ανάμεσα στους δυο Άγγλους που τον φρουρούσαν με τα περίστροφά τους. Όταν το κοινό τον φώναξε στη σκηνή μετά την παράσταση για να τον χειροκροτήσει, παρουσιάστηκε μαζί με τους αστυνομικούς, στη μέση. Φρουρούμενος και απευθυνόμενος στο κοινό είπε: _Κυρίες και κύριοι, είμαι πολύ ευτυχής διότι βρίσκομαι στην εξαιρετική και σπάνια θέση ενός συγγραφέως να προστατεύεται από τους στρατιώτες της Α.Μ. της Βασιλίσσης εναντίον τυχόν αποδοκιμασιών του πλήθους…_
~ *Μίνως Αργυράκης
*Από το πρόγραμμα της παράστασης στο Θέατρο _Μετάλλιο
_[...]

[Πηγή των κειμένων και των φωτογραφιών στα βίντεο: ένθετο στο έργο _Ένας όμηρος_ που διένειμε η εφημερίδα Καθημερινή το 2011. Φωτογράφος: Τάκης Πανανίδης. Το σκίτσο του Brendan Behan είναι του Μίνωα Αργυράκη]


Το έργο είναι έξοχο από κάθε άποψη. Θαυμάσια η ποίηση του Μπρένταν Μπίαν, όπως και η απόδοσή της στα Ελληνικά από τον Βασίλη Ρώτα, θαυμάσια η μελοποίησή της από τον Μίκη Θεοδωράκη, θαυμάσια η ερμηνεία του Κώστα Παπαδόπουλου, του Λάκη Καρνέζη και της Μαρίας Φαραντούρη.

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω τα ονόματα όλων των μουσικών. Παντού αναφέρεται μόνο η φράση «Συμμετέχει λαϊκή ορχήστρα». Στις φωτογραφίες βλέπω τον Γιάννη Διδίλη (πιάνο), τον Βαγγέλη Παπαγγελίδη (μπάσο) και τον Εύανδρο Παπαδόπουλο (κρουστά), αλλά δεν φαίνεται πουθενά ο κιθαρίστας, που μάλιστα παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο στα τραγούδια, και δεν τον θυμάται ούτε ο Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος. Θα ήταν, λοιπόν, απρέπεια να αναφέρω όλους τους υπόλοιπους μουσικούς (πλην των Παπαδόπουλου & Καρνέζη) χωρίς τον κιθαρίστα. Τι κρίμα! Στην Ελλάδα του 2011 τα συγγραφικά και τα συγγενικά δικαιώματα συνεχίζουν να χάνονται στο μαύρο σκοτάδι της αφάνειας και μάλιστα σε εκδόσεις σημαντικών εφημερίδων μας (όπου, συν τοις άλλοις, υπάρχουν αρκετά σοβαρά ορθογραφικά λάθη).

Ας αρκεστούμε, ωστόσο, στην ποίηση και τη μουσική του έργου _*Ένας όμηρος*_, γιατί αυτές έχουν τον πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο και μας αποζημιώνουν πλήρως για κάθε άλλο κακώς κείμενο εν Ελλάδι. Μέρες που είναι, αξίζει να (ξαν)ακούσουμε τον επαναστάτη Ιρλανδό να υμνεί την ελευθερία, τη ζωή και τον έρωτα. 

Καλή μας ακρόαση!

[Πηγή: http://kostaspapadopoulos-bouzouki....odorakis-maria-farantouri-θα-σου-δώσω-ένα-τό/]

Εν κατακλείδι, Εαρίωνα, αν νομίζεις πως, ενώ είμαι ακόμα εδώ, θα τελειώσουμε έτσι εύκολα με τα τραγούδια, καλύτερα να το ξανασκεφτείς. You have another think coming.


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Εαρίωνα, ξέρεις κι άλλο στίχο με «χακένιο», παρότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι εννοεί το χρώμα:
> 
> χακένιο παντελόνι και πατούμενα μαύρα γυαλισμένα
> ...



Γρήγορα, προτού με προλάβουν άλλοι και μου πάρουν το κέρασμα:

I'm a little pimp with my hair gassed back
*Pair of khaki pants and my shoes shined black*

Got a little lady, walks the street
Tellin' all the boys that she can't be beat:
"Twenty dollar bill I can set you straight
Meet me on the corner, boy, and don't be late"

Man in a suit with a bow-tie neck
Wanna buy a grunt with a third party check

Standin' on the porch of the Lido Hotel
Floozies in the lobby love the way I sell:

Hot meat
Hot rats
Hot cats
Hot ritz
Hot roots
Hot soots

Hot meat
Hot rats
Hot cats
Hot zitz
Hot roots
Hot soots

Frank Zappa, _Willie the Pimp_.


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την επιδοκιμασία.

Δαεμάνε, περιμένω να δω την απειλή να πραγματοποιείται.




sarant said:


> Τέλειο! Βγάζω το χακένιο φέσι μου και κάνω βαθιά υπόκλιση, Εαρίωνα!
> 
> Δηλώνω από τώρα ότι το άρθρο θα το κλέψω ασύστολα και μάλιστα (αν δεν έχεις αντίρρηση σ' αυτό) εντός του έτους.



 Ελεύθερα, sarant. Άλλωστε αμαρτία εξομολογημένη ... 
Αλλά τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα είχα διαφορετική γνώμη αν γίνει εντός του έτους ή μετά;


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> Γρήγορα, προτού με προλάβουν άλλοι και μου πάρουν το κέρασμα:
> ...



Άξιος! Hot Rats, Ζάπα, «Γουίλι ο νταβατζής» με τη φωνή του Κάπτεν Μπίφχαρτ. 
Διάλεξε πού και με τι όπλα θα μετρηθούμε τι πιοτά θα κεραστούμε. Τα χαράματα. Μέχρι τα χαράματα. 



Earion said:


> ... Δαεμάνε, περιμένω να δω την απειλή να πραγματοποιείται. ...


Από το παντελόνι, στη στολή:

Brother, can you spare a dime (lyrics: Yip Harburg / music: Jay Gorney) - Tom Waits






*Once in khaki suits, gee we looked swell
Full of that Yankee Doodly Dum*
Half a million boots went flogging through hell
I was the kid with the drum

Oh say, don’t you remember?
You called me Al
It was Al all the time
Say, don’t you remember? I was your pal
Buddy, can you spare a dime?

lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7653&p=88539&viewfull=1#post88539


During the malaise of the 1970s stagflation, the _New York Times_ asked Harburg to update "Brother" for a new age, and he responded with:

Once we had a Roosevelt
Praise the Lord!
Life had meaning and hope.
Now we're stuck with Nixon, Agnew, Ford,
Brother, can you spare a rope?

​
Once we had some leaders
elected, strong
Thought we had reason to hope
Now we're stuck with corporation CEO's
Brother, can you spare some soap?


​Πρόσεχε τι ζητάς, γιατί μπορεί να γίνει.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

...
Back In Judy's Jungle - Brian Eno






These are your orders -
Seems like it's do it or die
So please read them closely
When you've read them be sure that you eat them up -
They're specially flavoured
With Burgundy, Tizer and Rye
Twelve sheets of foolscap: don't ask me why.

We hit the jungle
Just as it starts to monsoon
Our maps showed no rainfall
All the boys were depressed by this circumstance
"Trust in the weather" said less agricultural men
Who gives birth to more farmhands, don't ask me why.

Fifteen was chosen because he was dumb,
Seven because he was blind
I got the job because I was so mean,
While somehow appearing so kind.
Drifting about through the cauliflower trees
With a cauliflower ear for the birds,
The squadron assembled what senses they had
And this is the sound that they heard...

*Back at headquarters,*
*Khaki decisions are made
File under "Futile"*
That should give you its main point of reference
It's all so confusing, what with pythons and then deadly flies
But to them, it's a picnic
Don't ask me why.

Thirteen was chosen because of his luck,
Eleven because of his feet
One got signed up for exceptional pluck,
Another because he was mute.
Roaming about through the gelatine swamps
With a gelatine eye on the stripes,
The squadron assembled what senses they had
And this is the sound that they heard...

Back in Blighty, there was you
There were milkmen every morning
But these endless shiny trees, never used to be that way.
Back in Blighty, there was you,
There were milkmen every morning
But these endless shiny trees,
Never used to be that way.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

...
Present Arms - UB40








Spoiler



You got no job, you got no pay 
Join the military, sign today 
They'll take you off to fight on foreign shores 

You'll be your mother's pride and joy 
Her armed and dangerous golden boy 
A uniformed hero that shows no fear


 _The khaki ranks of flesh and steel _ 
Learning how to smile and kill 
They'll teach you to ignore the screams and tears


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2014)

...
Sunday's Best (_Armed Forces_) - Elvis Costello & the Attractions








Spoiler



Times are tough for English babies
Send the army and the navy
Beat up strangers who talk funny
Take their greasy foreign money
Skin shop, red leather, hot line
Be prepared for the engaged sign
Bridal books, engagement rings
And other wicked little things

Chorus:
Standing in your socks and vest
Better get it off your chest
Every day is just like the rest
But Sunday's best

Stylish slacks to suit your pocket
Back supports and picture lockets
Sleepy towns and sleeper trains
To the dogs and down the drains
Major roads and ladies smalls
Hearts of oak and long trunk calls
Continental interference
At death's door with life insurance

Chorus

Sunday's best, Sunday's finest
When your money's in the minus
And you suffer from your shyness
You can listen to us whiners


Don't look now under the bed
An arm, a leg and a severed head
Read about the private lives
The songs of praise, the readers' wives
Listen to the decent people
Though you treat them just like sheep
*Put them all in boots and khaki*
Blame it all upon the darkies

Standing in your socks and vest
Better get it off your chest
Every day is just like the rest
But Sunday's best


----------

